# heads up on 'prewar' parts



## bobcycles (Feb 4, 2018)

The Butcher of Illinois is lying as usual to make more money on the
bikes he parts out...

Bidders Beware........POSTwar tank...nothing prewar about it...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202213272865








Carrier is a POST war top and has some screwy looking home made legs...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202213192695






It's unbelievable to me that this turd gets crazy $ scamming people on bike parts..

And Ebay won't do anything about it if you try to advise them about con artists like this..

Sad.

disgraceful.


----------



## stoney (Feb 5, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> The Butcher of Illinois is lying as usual to make more money on the
> bikes he parts out...
> 
> Bidders Beware........POSTwar tank...nothing prewar about it...
> ...




$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ makes Ebay turn an eye.


----------



## spoker (Feb 5, 2018)

those legs are from a repop,they are more of a triangle than round like the og legs


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 5, 2018)

spoker said:


> those legs are from a repop,they are more of a triangle than round like the og legs





The legs are from a Wald Basket looks like...nothing close to originals....yet this SOB is selling this rack to an Unsuspecting bidder as Prewar.
Top is also Postwar...wide width at mounting point

Hang the BUM


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 5, 2018)

There is a "report" the item link...you can contact eBay regarding the posting...as Fraudulent...the only option
that applies somewhat...   This is indeed fraud and people are bidding based on a deceptive description


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 6, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> There is a "report" the item link...you can contact eBay regarding the posting...as Fraudulent...the only option
> that applies somewhat...   This is indeed fraud and people are bidding based on a deceptive description



And the fenders are up to $719.00 now? WTF? They look like repoops to me! BS flag dropped.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 6, 2018)

I knew I should’ve bought this bike from the caber who was selling it a year ago!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 6, 2018)

How is this stem worth over 200$?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-AS...225858?hash=item2f14d8f582:g:I6gAAOSwqaJac1dg


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> How is this stem worth over 200$?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-AS...225858?hash=item2f14d8f582:g:I6gAAOSwqaJac1dg




 WTF?


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 7, 2018)

How are the fenders worth a grand?? 


rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> How is this stem worth over 200$?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-AS...225858?hash=item2f14d8f582:g:I6gAAOSwqaJac1dg


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 7, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> How are the fenders worth a grand??



Good question, I need to find one of these to part out though.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 7, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Good question, I need to find one of these to part out though.



I’m with ya!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 7, 2018)

at least this time it'a not an OG paint bike, here's a prewar smooth tank


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> And the fenders are up to $719.00 now? WTF? They look like repoops to me! BS flag dropped.





Fenders are up to nearly 1000 now....they look like correct 41 fenders redone by someone...
but HUH?

A few years ago I had several sets of NOS 41 autocycle fenders in Dark Red and Dark Blue....NOS never had braces
exceptional NOS mint paint originals... the MOST I got on eBay for a pair was 450.00 and they were NOS

As unpopular as the dude is you gotta wonder what his secret for getting insane money for crap is?

Few weeks ago he had a Panther restored seat that I restored...and it went close to 300
I'm happy when I get 150 range on them...

some one take a 'hit' on the mofo and we'll hijack his eBay account!

kidddddddddding........sorta?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 7, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Fenders are up to nearly 1000 now....they look like correct 41 fenders redone by someone...
> but HUH?
> 
> A few years ago I had several sets of NOS 41 autocycle fenders in Dark Red and Dark Blue....NOS never had braces
> ...



And the rivets are the screw in ones!!!! Hmmmmm


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 8, 2018)

$1,200+ for a repaint frame????


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 8, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> $1,200+ for a repaint frame????



I just seen that. Wtf!?


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m surprised someone hasn’t bought the other ‘41 on eBay after seeing the prices of these parts.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 8, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> I’m surprised someone hasn’t bought the other ‘41 on eBay after seeing the prices of these parts.



Yea no kidding.  I believe the one your talking about has OG paint even.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 10, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> $1,200+ for a repaint frame????





Ok ...well I guess.....it's "time".....

If you can't beat em' join em'

Everyone bust out the tools!   Time to dismantle all your killer bikes....slaughter, butcher and sell.

Join forces with the Anti-Christ

Repeat: * Slaughter, Butcher, Sell*


SBS

Cash in


oh but LIE....don't forget the butchers golden rule....LIE to SELL


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 10, 2018)

Who is bidding on this stuff!!!????


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Who is bidding on this stuff!!!????



This is a partial list on the tank bids!
Looks like someone is bidding against himself.
Or is hiking up the bid for some unsuspecting rookie.

.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 10, 2018)

2jakes said:


> This is a partial list on the tank bids!
> Looks like someone is bidding against himself.
> Or is hiking up the bid for some unsuspecting rookie.                    .
> ​
> View attachment 752107




THEY HAVE A NAME FOR BUMPING UP THE PRICE.  IS IT CALLED A SHILL?
DEFINITION;  an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others.

a person who pretends to give an impartial endorsement of something in which they themselves have an interest.
"a megamillionaire who makes more money as a shill for corporate products than he does for playing basketball"
_verb_
verb: *shill*; 3rd person present: *shills*; past tense: *shilled*; past participle: *shilled*; gerund or present participle: *shilling*

*1*.  act or work as a shill.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THEY HAVE A NAME FOR BUMPING UP THE PRICE.  IS IT CALLED A SHILL?
> DEFINITION;  an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others.
> 
> a person who pretends to give an impartial endorsement of something in which they themselves have an interest.
> ...




*It's sad to see this happening in the bicycle hobby or for that matter,
in any hobby. 
eBay can be a mine field sometimes.*


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 10, 2018)

Naw it’s not a shill, someone is bidding up all his auctions in what appears to be retaliation or the like. That minty eBay account won’t pay for a single item it wins.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

...


----------



## tech549 (Feb 11, 2018)

well I don't know what this bike is worth but the high bidder on all these items is close to 4 grand,at the moment,is that crazy?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Naw it’s not a shill, someone is bidding up all his auctions in what appears to be retaliation or the like. That minty eBay account won’t pay for a single item it wins.



SAD!!!!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 11, 2018)

I thought it was a shill bidder but I don't think it is. it seems the top bidder is a newby(a '0' behind his/her name) and may have one of those 'guarantee to win' bidding apps. when auction closes and you get 2nd chance offers-you'll know it was a shill. I have had 2nd chance offers within 2 minutes of an auctions closing-i'll take a pass-relist it a**h#^& !!!!!


----------



## jkent (Feb 11, 2018)

Same guy got $120 on these pedals.
*SCHWINN BLOCK PEDALS.1949-50S ORIGINAL USA PANTHER MENS BOTTLE CAP BIKE BICYCLE*


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 11, 2018)

everyone should shill his garbage to the moon

perfect punishment....

Get you bids in folks!


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 11, 2018)

Lol. I think that’s what’s being done!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 11, 2018)

Bid to the moon on the parts from the butcher goon

I just tried...but the sucker blocked me

Run the kook into the dirt


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 11, 2018)

OMG. The prices...now if he can collect


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 20, 2018)

the butcher is at it again on ebay! what a shame to dismantle an original bike. replacing wheels-seat-bars is an upgrade-but 'matched original' painted parts being sold to the four corners of the planet-is just not right!


----------

